# schwarz weiß film effekt..



## mR.fLopPy (17. Juni 2003)

hallo!

Ich weiß das dieser Effekt eigentlich rein theoretisch nicht mehr als ein "Grunge Effekt" ist.. nur ich bekomme das nicht so richtig hin. Ich würde gerne ein Bild von zwei Stofftierchen so aussehen lassen als wären sie aus einem 60er Jahre schwarz- Weißfilm entsprungen. dazu hab ich mir schon das Graustufentutorial zu Nutze gemacht (Großes Lob an den Autor!). Nur dieser "Dirtstyle" fehlt noch (Kratzer, Dreckspurgen, Linien etc.)kennt jmd. ein gutes Tutorial dafür?

Danke schon mal im Voraus
peace flop

---
Bittesehr lightbox, wenn dadurch das Lesen erleichtert wird. Bei sonstigen Anregungen wie vielleicht eine höhere Schriftgröße, diverse Hervorhebungen od. vielleicht etwas Fettgedrucktes? (Pardon ich will nicht aufdringlich sein) PM mich einfach. Achja, und dankesehr das du mich über die Netiquette von Tutorials.de aufmerksam gemacht hast. PS: also meine Frage hat doch ein bisschen mehr als eine Zeile oder? Wie darf ich deine Äußerung jetzt verstehen?
[EDIT] Du darfst sie so verstehen, dass wir keine Bandwurm-Beiträge mögen. Alles an einem Stück geschrieben, ohne Struktur. Aber das wird schon, denke ich mal. Ciaociao  [/EDIT]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2003)

Hi flop,

es wäre schön, wenn du dich auch an die Netiquette (insbesondere Punkt 12)
halten könntest. Einzeilenpostings mit ausschließlicher Kleinschreibung
machen allen Usern das Leben unnötig schwer.

Mit einem Klick auf den Button "Edit" kannst du dein Posting jederzeit
aufräumen und in eine ordentliche Form bringen.
Danke schonmal für dein Verständnis.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## nanda (17. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich war die Qualität von Filmen der 60er Jahre recht ordentlich. Scratches auf dem Film und Haare vor der Linse findest Du eher ein paar Jährchen früher. Aber was soll´s. Ich weiß, was Du meinst.

Falls Du das ganze öfter mal brauchst und auch ein paar Dollar (19,95) locker machen kannst, wäre vielleicht das Plug-In OldMovie von VanDerLee zu empfehlen.

Ansonsten würde ich mir eines von den zahlreichen Old-Picture-Tutorials im Netz vornehmen (Beispiel). Die Striche und schwarze Flecken dürften dann kein Problem mehr sein. Für die Striche einfach das Auswahl-Tool:Eine Spalte benutzen und Auswahl mit Schwarz füllen. Die Striche gehen in der Regel vertikal über das ganze Bild. Über den Ebenenmodus und die Deckkraft kannst Du die Intensität und die Darstellung der Scratches beeinflussen. Dann noch ein paar weiße oder schwarze Punkte. Fertig. 

Und möglichst viele Ebenen benutzen. Zusammenfügen kann man das Ganze am Ende immer noch.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2003)

Du könntest es mit einer Sepia-Tönung versehen (also mit einem leichten Braunton versehen). Dann ein paar leichte "Störungen hinzufügen" (Filter). Aber nur leicht, weil sonst sieht das eher unrealistisch aus.

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit sich Dirt-Brushes zu besorgen. Die gibt es z.B. auf http://www.nocturna.net (ich hoff mal, dass es da noch welche gibt) und http://www.dubtastic.com.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (20. Juni 2003)

Danke für eure Antworten!

An nanda:
Das Plug-in ist echt toll! Zwar hab ich gerade nicht genug Geld um mir dieses Plug-in zu leisten aber von den Funktionen her scheint es recht vielversprechend zu sein! Das Tutorial ist auch gut nur mir fehlen halt diese "Dirt-brushes" und da ist mein Problem.

An gouraud:
Ich glaube nicht das ich diese Brushes benützen kann. So gern ich das auch täte sie sind mit sicherheit nicht für Photoshop 6.0.1 oder?

Gibt es vielleicht eine Seite wo man auch Brushes für Photoshop 6.x runter laden kann od. bin ich gewissermaßen gezwungen mir ein Update auf die Version 7.x zu kaufen?

Oder gibt es irgendwo auch gute Tutorials zum selbermachen solcher Brushes?

Puh, heikles Thema! Tut mir leid wenn ich euch damit stresse.

peace
flop


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Juni 2003)

Schau mal hier nach:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials75121.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mR.fLopPy _
> *An gouraud:
> Ich glaube nicht das ich diese Brushes benützen kann. So gern ich das auch täte sie sind mit sicherheit nicht für Photoshop 6.0.1 oder?*



Doch, ich benutze die auch. Die funktionieren einwandfrei. (die von dubtastic.com)


----------

